# Recipes from Around the World — Including Middle-earth!



## Barliman Butterbur

This thread first came to mind as the result of a discussion with some of the Finnish Tolkienites on the board. We wanted to know more about Finnish history and food. Then the discussion broadened out a bit so that we are now putting up two separate threads: international favorite recipes (this one), and StarFlower is going to start one on Finnish history.

To begin with, I am going to list the foods that were served at Bilbo's Farewell Party. (In the movie FOTR, Bilbo mentioned a lot of them while he was scurrying around trying to find something to eat for Gandalf.)

1. Cakes (These were probably seed cakes, that is, lemon-flavored yellow cake with poppy seeds.)
2. Beer
3. Ale
4. Porter
5. Coffee
6. Buttered scones
7. Tea
8. Red wine
9. Raspberry jam
10. Apple tart
11. Mince pie
12. Cheese
13. Pork pie
14. Eggs
15. Cold chicken
16. Pickles

(And we can't forget the troll's meals of "toasted mutton.")

This will be a start. If anyone has specific recipes for the above, post them! And post any other recipes you love, where they came from (your Grandma), and your country! And just to make things more interesting, here is a link to a site that specializes in medieval recipes: http://www.godecookery.com/goderec/goderec.htm#top 

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*China Run Curry*

I'll start this off with a World War I recipe, one that was used on the old Pacific Mail steamships to China, one that any self-respecting hobbit would go mad for and make and eat in quintuple quantities!

*CHINA RUN CURRY*

2 onions, minced
6 stalks celery, thinly sliced
1 green apple, peeled and thinly sliced
4 tablespoons butter or margerine
4 teaspoons curry powder (or more to taste)
2 cups diced cooked chicken, beef or lamb (free from fat) [or firm tofu, cubed and deep-fried]
1/4 cup raisins
1 cup chicken or meat stock [or veggie boullion stock]
salt to taste
2 eggs
1/4 cup cream or milk
1 cup raw rice [white, brown, or wild]
1 bunch watercress
1/2 pound salted peanuts, chopped
2 bananas, sliced
Chutney or preserved ginger

Sauté onions, celery, and apple in butter until transparent and tender. Blend in curry powder and cook a few minutes longer. Then add the meat, raisins, stock and salt, and simmer very slowly for 20 minutes. When ready to serve, beat of the eggs with the cream and add to the curry.

Prepare the rice in a double boiler [or however you make rice], steaming it so that it is cooked dry.

On a large, round platter arrange a border of watercress. Pack the cooked rice into a ring mold and unmold it in the center of the platter. Fill the center of the rice ring with the curry. Top with chopped peanusts (or grated fresh coconut, if available) and surround the rice with sliced bananas. Serve chutney or preserved ginger on the side. Serves 4.

NOTES: We dispensed with the watercress, and served each person as follows: each plate covered with a bed of rice. Slice a banana lengthwise and put the two halves on the edges of the plate. Top with the curry. We had condiment bowls, one each filled with: salted nuts; sweet shredded coconut; candied ginger; raisins; chutney, for everyone to use as they wished. This was served with a mild white wine and/or ginger ale and/or sparkling apple juice.

For dessert: coffee and orange sorbet. A sumptuous feast!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Carelian Pies from Finland!*

This is the recipe that started it all:

CARELIAN PIES (16 pieces)

Filling: 300 ml water 
200 ml porridge rice
700 ml milk 
3⁄4 teaspoon salt 

The crust: 100 ml cold water 
1⁄2 teaspoon salt 
150 ml rye flour 
100 ml wheat flour 
1 teaspoon vegetable oil

Moistening: 75 ml milk 
25g margarine or butter 

1.Stir the rice in boiling water, add milk and stir until the porridge starts to boil. Let it simmer under the lid at low temperature until it is well done. Stir now and then. Add some salt and let the porridge cool. 

2.Mix in cold water salt, flour and vegetable oil. Work the dough even with your hands. 

3.Make the dough into a bar and divide it into 16 parts. Roll the pieces into
balls, and then make them flat. Roll them into round pie crusts, 17 cms in diametre. Spread some rye flour on the crusts. 

4.Make the pies one by one. Remove the flour on the crusts and spread some filling on them. Lift the edges towards the middle and crumple with your index fingers so that the pie will get its shape. 

5.Put the pies on a baking sheet side by side and bake them in the middle part of the oven at the temperature of 300 degrees for 15-20 minutes. The pies will be well done when there is colour in them. 

6.Dip the pies into a hot liquid of milk and fat and put them on each other in a bowl to soften. Cover them with baking paper and a cloth. 

7.Serve the pies together with egg butter.

(I'm not sure if I have this recipe right, so any of you Finns out there — if you see something that needs correcting, lemme know!)

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Mrs. Cotton's brownies*

Mix up your favorite brownie batter, using dark rum instead of water.
Load up the batter with candied cherries.

Bake as usual.

~~~

Variations:

Substitute orange juice for the rum.

Substitute marshmallows or shredded sweetened coconut for the cherries.

Use nuts.

Or any combination of the above!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Mrs. Maggot's Bacon and Mushrooms*

(This recipe is from the REAL Mrs. Maggott, a queen _among_ farmer's wives)

Put bacon enough for all who are eating in a large skillet and fry it until the fat's melted in the pan. Remove the bacon when done, pat it with paper toweling to get out the excess fat, and set it aside in a warm oven. 

Add a lot of sliced mushrooms to the hot bacon fat left in the pan and sautee until cooked. Remove the mushrooms when done, pat with a paper towel and mix with the bacon. Serve with ale and anything else.

Barley


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Hello, I did some searching and found what recipe my grandma used to do to go with those Carelian pies. I didn't think it was an actual recipe, I thought it was just something she used to call it. Here it is, though I'm not really sure whether my grandma did it according to this recipe.

Lihapotti / Bowl of meat (just my translation..)
½ kg sianlihaa (0,5 kg pork)
½ kg naudan tai lampaan lihaa (0,5 kg beef or even mutton)
2 sipulia (2 onions) 

maustepippuria, suolaa, vettä: 
lado ainekset kerroksittain uunivuokaan ja lisää kylmää vettä niin että ainekset melkein peittyvät. paista uunissa 150 C 2-3 tuntia.

pepper, salt, water:
Put the ingredients into a casserole in layers and add cold water so that they are almost covered by the water. Bake in + 150 C for two or three hours.

I think my grandma never used mutton, that's I'm quite sure. I used to think that perhaps there is too much water with the meat, but this is good anyway.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Mulligatawny Soup*

I first heard about this on _Seinfeld_, then discovered it in an old recipe book . . . 

1 tbsp veg. oil
2 medum onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, crushed
2 tsp grated fresh ginger
1/4 cup mild curry paste
8 fresh curry leaves
1 cup red lentils
2 medium potatoes, chopped
1 large apple, peeled and chopped
6 cups beef stock
1 cinnamon stick
2 tsp veg. oil, extra
400g whole piece beef fillet, thinly sliced
1 cup coconut milk
2 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp chopped fresh coriander leaves

Heat oil in large pan, add onions, garlic, ginger, paste and curry leaves; cook, stirring, until onions are soft. Rinse lentils under cold water, add to same pan with potatoes, apple, stock and the cinnamon stick; simmer, covered, about 20 minutes or until potatoes are soft.

Remove and reserve curry leaves; discard cinnamon stick. Blend or process lentil mixture until smooth; return to pan. Heat extra oil in large pan; cook fillet, stirring until browned and almost cooked. Chop fillet roughly, add to lentil mixture with reserved curry leaves, coconut milk, juice and coriander; stir until heated through.

And there you have it: simmered to perfection by one of the great soup artisans of the modern era.

Makes 6 servings. 

Use 1 tbsp curry powder if you can't find the leaves.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

WOW! O Hipster Doofus, what a recipe! I printed out a hard copy, and intend to make it ASAP! I am curious about one thing however: all my (possibly insufficient) knowledge about curry tells me that it is basically a combination of spices, either whole or pulverized. 

There are many varieties of curry, especially in Thailand — but I have never heard of curry leaves. I anticipate being hard put to it to find any — even in health food stores. So I'll probably end up using the powder. 

Which brings up the next question: you mention curry paste. That makes me think of Thailand again, where the curry comes in three sorts of pastes: red, green, and yellow. Which one do I use?

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Lotho_Pimple said:


> WOW! O Hipster Doofus, what a recipe! I printed out a hard copy, and intend to make it ASAP! I am curious about one thing however: all my (possibly insufficient) knowledge about curry tells me that it is basically a combination of spices, either whole or pulverized.



Mostly, you're right--and I'm not exactly sure what the connection is between curry leaves and curry powder (other than the latter is a spice combination, not pulverised leaves). Perhaps they just taste very similar. 



> There are many varieties of curry, especially in Thailand — but I have never heard of curry leaves. I anticipate being hard put to it to find any — even in health food stores. So I'll probably end up using the powder.



I found them in the local greengrocer; Asian groceries may stock them, too. To be honest with you: as I have learned from bitter experience, unless you have the patience to sift through the lentil mixture removing all the leaves before you process it, stick with the curry powder.



> Which brings up the next question: you mention curry paste. That makes me think of Thailand again, where the curry comes in three sorts of pastes: red, green, and yellow. Which one do I use?
> 
> Lotho



I've always used red curry paste--not because it's red, necessarily, but because that happens to be the colour of the mild curry paste I like to use. I don't think I've ever used green or yellow; you might like to experiment with these, however.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> I've always used red curry paste--not because it's red, necessarily, but because that happens to be the colour of the mild curry paste I like to use. I don't think I've ever used green or yellow; you might like to experiment with these, however.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!



Ah, the red curry paste, thanks! (I'm still confused — not uncommon with me — what's a nice Thai curry like that doing in an [apparently] Indian recipe — or is it?)

This is quite a segue, is it not, from the things we were discussing on that other thread...

Unfortunately, this thread seems to have given up the ghost. But I'm so far undaunted: I'll put up more recipes from time to time until others are drawn in and we can hopefully get the ball rolling. I can't believe that Tolkienites are not inveterate chow hounds!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Bilbo's Baked Egg Lunch*

4 strips bacon
1 bunch young green onions
15 oz. stewed tomatoes
a pinch oregano
salt & pepper
garlic salt
celery salt
8 eggs
chopped almonds

Cut bacon into small pieces and fry until crisp. Cut green onions very fine, including the green tops. Heat tomatoes to boiling point. Add bacon and onionis and let simmer for 5 minutes, adding seasonings to taste: oregano, salt, pepper, garlic salt, and celery salt.

Pour this sauce into a flat earthenware dish or individual dishes so that it is about 1 inch deep. Carefully break the eggs on top of the sauce, sprinkle with finely chopped almonds, and cook in a moderate oven until eggs are set. Cheese in rather large pieces may be added with the eggs, if desired.

(Original recipe by a Pacific Palisades hobbit named Robert Bell)

Submitted by Barley


----------



## baragund

This isn't very Tolkienesque, but it's good comfort food. Great on a winter's night with a hearty jug red wine.

Baragund's Eggplant Parmesan

The Tomato Sauce
1 28 oz. Can crushed tomatoes
½ medium white onion, finely chopped
1-2 tbsp. Olive oil
a couple of cloves of garlic, crushed
1 ½ - 2 tsp. Dried basil
Salt and pepper to taste
½ tsp. Sugar

1.	In a large saucepan, sauté chopped onion in the olive oil until tender, around 5 minutes over medium-high heat.
2.	Add garlic and sauté for 1 more minute.
3.	Add remaining ingredients, bring to boil, turn heat down to light simmer and simmer for at least 20 minutes, uncovered.

The Eggplant
1 large eggplant, peeled and sliced into ¼ in. thick slices
Flour, as needed
Egg(s), beaten, as needed
Plain or seasoned breadcrumbs, as needed

1.	Coat eggplant slices in flour, knock off excess, then coat in beaten egg, then breadcrumbs.
2.	Place prepared eggplant slices on large plate, cover with waxed paper and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

Assembly and Baking
Equal parts olive oil and vegetable oil, as needed
1 – 1 ½ lbs. Shredded mozzarella cheese
½ -3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

1.	Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
2.	Evenly spread 1/3 of the tomato sauce onto the bottom of a 9 x 13 in. baking pan.
3.	Coat the bottom of a large frying pan with the olive / vegetable oil mixture and heat up to not quite smoking.
4.	Lightly brown the eggplant slices and place ½ of them on the tomato sauce.
5.	Add the next third of the sauce to the top of the first layer of eggplant slices and top with ½ of the mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses.
6.	Place the remaining fried eggplant slices on top of the cheese.
7.	Place the remaining tomato sauce, mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses on the eggplant.
8.	Bake uncovered for 1 hour or until top layer of mozzarella cheese is lightly browned.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

baragund said:


> This isn't very Tolkienesque, but it's good comfort food. Great on a winter's night with a hearty jug red wine.



I daresay that recipe would quell the most prodigious hobbit hunger, thanks!

Barley


----------



## baragund

How do you say "bon appetite" in Quenya?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*"Fatty" Bolger's Mushroom and Brown Rice Casserole*

Another one lifted from an old recipe book:

_Ingredients_

3 slices thick toast bread, crusts removed
1/4 cup (60 ml/2 fl oz) olive oil
2 onions, chopped
325g (11 oz) flat mushrooms, chopped
440g (14 oz) can chopped tomatoes
2 teaspoons sweet paprika
2 teaspoons mixed dried herbs
1/2 teaspoon sugar
2 cups (370g/12 oz) cooked brown rice
1/3 cup (80 ml/2.75 fl oz) vegetable stock
1/4 cup (40g/1.25 oz) pine nuts
2 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley


Preheat the oven to a hot 220 deg. C (425 deg. F/Gas mark 7). Cut each slice of bread into 4 triangles.
Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a frying pan, add the onion and mushrooms and toss over high heat for 2 minutes, or until the mushrooms soften. Add the tomato, paprika, herbs and sugar. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for about 2 minutes, or until thickened slightly. Add the rice and stock; mix well. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
Spoon into a 1.5 litre capacity ovenproof dish and overlap the bread on top. Drizzle with the remaining oil and sprinkle with the pine nuts. Bake for about 10 minutes, or until the bread is browned and crusty. Sprinkle with the chopped parsley to serve.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Another one lifted from an old recipe book...



Wow, AV, you know how to eat!!! I'll have to get busy and put up some desserts!



baragund said:


> How do you say "bon appetite" in Quenya?



Ha! I wish I knew! Perhaps a passing Quenya scholar will bless us with the answer!


Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Aragorn's Apple Cake*

Aragorn’s Apple Cake

(by Burton Walker)

1/2 cup seedless raisins
2 cups prepared biscuit flour
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 egg, well beaten
1/2 cup milk
3 tablespoons light cream
3 to 5 tart apples, pared, cored and thinly sliced
1/4 cup butter or margarine
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon

Soak raisins in boiling water for 5 minutes; drain but do not dry. Mix biscuit flour and granulated sugar; add beaten egg; add combined milk and cream, stirring just until all flour is moistened; add raisins.

Line a baking pan (about 6 by 10 by 1 1/2 inches) with greased waxed paper, letting the paper extend slightly above sides of pan. Spread batter in pan; arrange apple slices over the top in _thickly packed_ rows. 

Mix butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon; sprinkle over apples. Bake in a hot oven (425°) about 25 minutes. Let cool 5 minutes, then carefully remove paper. Serve warm with cream, or cold without cream.

===============================

Submitted by Barley 

(All of the dishes in this thread are served at The Prancing Pony of course!)


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Sam Gamgee's Meatloaf with Tasty Tomato Topping*

From a "tater" cookbook . . . 

_Ingredients_

2 medium potatoes, cooked and dry mashed
250g pork mince
250g veal mince
1 egg
25g packet French onion soup mix
1 cup (250ml) milk
1/2 cup grated Tasty cheese
1 cup breadcrumbs

TOPPING
3 tablespoons tomato sauce
pinch dry mustard
1 tablespoon brown sugar


Combine potatoes, mince, egg, soup mix, milk, cheese and breadcrumbs. Mix well and spoon into a meatloaf tin.
Combine topping ingredients and spread over the top of the meatloaf. Bake at 180 deg. C (350 deg. F) for 1 hour.

You can use any kind of mince (and any kind of cheese), but nothing goes so well together in a meatloaf like pork and veal.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Whitfoot's Tasty Low Fat Wedges*

Ok, Ok: this is a fairly easy recipe. But my girlfriend and I just love settling down to watch DVDs with a bowl of these ready at hand . . . 

_Ingredients_

6 potatoes, peeled
1 tablespoon oil
1/2 teaspoon chicken or veg. stock powder
1/4 cup dry breadcrumbs
2 teaspoons chopped fresh chives
1 teaspoon celery salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh rosemary

Preheat the oven to moderately hot 200 deg. C (400 deg. F/Gas mark 6). Cut potatoes into 8 wedges each. Dry, then toss with oil. Combine remaining ingredients, add the wedges, and toss. Spread on greased baking trays and bake for 40 minutes, or until golden.

I find that if I boil the potatoes for 3-5 minutes after cutting them, it softens the wedges a little after they come out of the oven (giving them that "deep-fried" consistency without the "deep fried" nasty fat). Don't boil them for too long, or the wedges will fall apart!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Roast Ostrich with Port*

Serves 4 Hot Dairy Free Eggless Gluten Free Wheat Free Game Main Course 

Ingredients:

450g/1lb Ostrich Fillet
Olive Oil
50g/2oz Poppy Seeds
2 tbsp Redcurrant Jelly
180ml/6fl.oz. Port
120ml/4fl.oz. Fresh Beef Stock
100g/4oz Fresh Redcurrants to garnish

Pre-instructions: first chase down, kill, de-feather and eviscerate large ostrich.

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 150C, 300F, Gas Mark 2.
2. Brush the fillets with a little olive oil and lightly coat the surface with poppy seeds.
3. Place in a shallow baking tin and roast for 20 minutes.
4. Meanwhile, place redcurrant jelly, port and stock in a small saucepan, bring to the boil, stirring, then continue to cook until reduced and slightly thickened.
5. To serve - transfer the fillets onto a warmed platter and pour the sauce over the top. Garnish with the fresh redcurrants. Serve immediately. 

===============================

Submitted by Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*BILBO'S SECRET SOUR CREAM COFFEE CAKE* (Especially for Second Breakfast)

2 cups sugar
1 cup shortening (use half butter or margarine)
5 eggs
4 cups sifted all-purpose flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup thick sour cream, or 1 cup commercial sour cream plus 1/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
grated peel of one lemon
2/3 cup each of nut meats, currents and raisins

Cream together sugar and shortening until light. Beat in eggs, one at a time. Sift together flour, baking poweder, soda, and salt. Add flour mixture alternately with sour cream, beating until smooth after each addition. Add vanilla and remaining ingredients. Turn into a well-greased tube pan (or two cake pans), and bake in a moderate oven (350˚F) about 45 minutes. Remove from pan, spread top with butter or margarine, and sprinkle with confectioner's sugar. [by Franz Sachse]

Submitted by Barley


----------



## baragund

Northfarthing Pancakes

This is a real simple recipe for buttermilk pancakes. They're every bit as easy as Bisquick but they taste as good as what you find at Bob Evans or Waffle House. This will feed 6-8 hungry hobbits so cut the quantities in half if you're not too hungry.


2 cups buttermilk
2 cups flour (preferably unbleached)
2 eggs
1 tblspn sugar
1 tblspn cooking oil
1 tspn salt
1 tspn baking soda

Combine all ingredients with a hand held mixer. Spoon onto a hot buttered skillet or griddle. For an extra treat, place sliced banana or chocolate chips on the pancake batter right after you spoon it onto the griddle.

Yummmmmm!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

baragund said:


> Northfarthing Pancakes
> 
> This is a real simple recipe for buttermilk pancakes....Yummmmmm!!!



Yum is right, I'm trying this for breakfast tomorrow, thanks!

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Tom Bombadil's Lentil burgers

*Lentil burgers*

1 small onion, finely chopped

430g can brown lentils

1 tsp Vegemite/Marmite


2 tbsp. crunchy peanut butter

2 tbsp. tomato paste with garlic and 

herbs

½ tsp salt

½ tsp mixed herbs

½ tsp dried basil leaves

½ cup grated carrot

½ cup finely chopped celery

1 egg, lightly beaten

1 cup dry breadcrumbs

2 cups cooked brown short-grain rice

½ cup dry breadcrumbs, extra

2 tbsp oil



1. Place all the ingredients, except the extra breadcrumbs and oil, in a large bowl. Mix well.

2. Using a ¼ cup measure, shape the mixture into 14 burgers. Coat with the extra breadcrumbs and refrigerate for 30 mins

3. Heat 1 tbsp oil in a non-stick frying pan and cook half the burgers over medium heat, for 5 mins each side, until golden and crisp. 

4. Repeat with the second batch of burgers, using the remaining oil.

5. Serve in burger buns with salad or coleslaw.

_Makes 14 burgers_


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Galadriel's "I Can't Believe It's Not Lembas!" Sour cream Polenta Bread*

1½ cups fine polenta

½ cup plain flour

2 tbsp brown sugar

1 tsp baking powder

½ tsp bicarb of soda

½ tsp salt

1 egg

⅓ cup milk

1¼ cup sour cream or natural yoghurt

2 tbsp veg oil

½ tsp poppy seeds (optional)



1. Preheat the oven to moderately hot 200°C and grease one 11 × 18 cm loaf tin.

2. Combine the polenta, flour, sugar, baking powder, bicarb of soda and salt in a large bowl.

3. Whisk together the egg, milk, sour cream and oil and add them to the dry ingredients, mixing just long enough to be combined. Pour the mixture into the tin and sprinkle with the poppy seeds.

4. Bake for 30 mins, reduce the temperature to moderate 180°C and continue baking for a further 15-20 mins, or until the loaf is golden.

_Serves 8_


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Prancing Pony (Veggie) Fry-up*

This is standard fair at the Pony, there's never any left over:

1/4 of a head of cabbage, sliced thin
1 medium potato, sliced into 1/8" slices
1/4 brown onion, peeled, sliced thin
1 cup mushrooms, sliced
(optional) 1/4 cup crumbled cooked hamburger or Morningstar Farms Griller
olive oil
salt and pepper

Precook (bake or microwave) the potato slices.

Heat a large pan very hot, put in 2 or 3 tablespoons or so of olive oil. Sautee the cabbage, mushrooms, and onions. When almost done, add the potatoes and meat or Griller and mix all together. Put on to a plate, season to taste with salt and pepper, serve with a mug of beer (Proper 1420!). Serves one.

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Really Fruity Oatmeal*

1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup water
1 to 2 cups frozen mixed fruit blend

Cook till done (microwave: 6 minutes at 50%), add salt, sugar and butter to taste

Serves one

(Substitute a rounded teaspoon of cornstarch instead of the oatmeal, and you'll have a fruit cobbler filling)

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh geez, these all look delicious...they're enough to make me start cooking/baking again...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

e.Blackstar said:


> Oh geez, these all look delicious...they're enough to make me start cooking/baking again...



Hey, at 15 many people haven't even started! 

Barley


----------



## Maggot

My cooking/baking abilities aren't as good as anyone else's here so I won't give them a go but I might get my mum to try some of these especially the I can't believe it's not lembas one  that's pretty funny. The prancing pony's fry-up looks tasty as well. I'm afraid my cooking/baking skills only stretch to toast, noodles, soup and fruit salad but we're doing a cooking module at school at the moment so I might pick something up there.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Maggot said:


> My cooking/baking abilities aren't as good as anyone else's here so I won't give them a go but I might get my mum to try some of these especially the I can't believe it's not lembas one  that's pretty funny. The prancing pony's fry-up looks tasty as well. I'm afraid my cooking/baking skills only stretch to toast, noodles, soup and fruit salad but we're doing a cooking module at school at the moment so I might pick something up there.



Keep at it good friend Maggot — there's nothing like indulging in the pleasures of the kitchen! 

Barley


----------



## Maggot

Cheers Barley . I might try one of these myself I'll ask my mum to pick up the ingredients and if it goes wrong at least I would have learnt from it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Mom's Fried Corn Meal Mush*

This is a recipe from my childhood:

corn meal
water
butter
maple syrup
clean empty tin cans, top missing
frying pan
can opener
knife

One serving of corn meal mush is 1/4 cup corn meal to 1 cup water, so you can multiply the number of servings using 1 part corn meal to four parts water.

Boil the water and corn meal until you have a VERY thick mush (some call this polenta). Then pour it into the clean tin can(s) and refrigerate overnight.

In the morning: Take a can opener and open the bottom of the can BUT LEAVE THE BOTTOM IN PLACE. Push the bottom of the can up until you have a slice about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick protruding from the can, and slice it off into a well-buttered frying pan. Do this for as many times as you have slices that fit in the pan. Fry the slices in butter until golden brown and crisp, turn over and do the same with the other side.

Serve hot with maple syrup and butter over the top. Yum yum!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Dad's Denver Omelette*

My Dad used to make this from time to time:

2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup ham, chopped fine
1 green pepper, cored, seeded, chopped fine
1/4 of a brown onion, sliced thin
sharp cheddar cheese
parsely, chopped
black pepper, coarsely ground
olive oil

Heat a frying pan and sautee the ham, green pepper and onion in the olive oil. When ready, pour the egg over all, and cook until the topside is nearly set. Turn it over and cook the other side to golden brown. 

While cooking the second side top it with grated cheese, and sprinkle with the black pepper and the parsely (the parsely is just for looks).

Serve with whatever else you want to eat! 

Barley


----------



## baragund

Here's another breakfast thing. The kids demolish these like you wouldn't believe!

Green Dragon Waffles

2 cups flour, preferably unbleached
3 tblsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract (REAL stuff, none of that artificial junk!)
1 12 oz. bottle of beer (Yes, I'm serious. I happen to prefer a full bodied beer like Sam Adams if you're in the USA or, um, Bass Ale if you're in England.)
6 tblsp melted butter (Not too hot!)

Optional:
1 tbsp orange juice
1 1/2 tsp grated orange rind

Combine the dry ingredients. Add the eggs, vanilla, optional orange and beer, and beat together. Slowly add the butter and beat until you get rid of all of the lumps.

The batter should be thinner than pancake batter. If it's too thick, add milk (buttermilk if you have it) a little at a time until it's thinned out enough to make sure it spreads over the entire waffle iron. 

*Important Point:* Let the batter sit for at least an hour before you cook. That gives the alcohol and yeast in the beer time to make the batter light and fluffy.

Cook as usual in a good quality waffle iron. Serve with syrup, preserves or just powdered sugar.


----------



## e.Blackstar

^bump^

Made some Northfarthing Pancakes with a friend of mine for breakfast last Saturday, and potato wedges are in the oven even as I type, as a complement to dinner. 

Cheers!


----------



## baragund

Aaaaannnnd.... How were the pancakes? Would you pass the recipe to your best friend or what?


----------



## e.Blackstar

The pancakes were quite good. Very simple and quick. 
The potato wedges were also excellent; I'm a fan of the fries from a resturant called _Steak Escape_, but these surpassed even those. YUM! 

Next on my list to try are the apple cakes and the waffles.


----------



## baragund

Blackstar, one pretty important point I forgot with the waffle recipe: 

After you prepare the batter, let it sit for *one hour* before you pour it into the waffle iron. The hour lets the alcohol and yeast in the beer make the waffle fluffy.


----------



## Walter

Gourmet Espresso (Yrgacheffe):

Ingredients:
-18g Yrgacheffe roasted to beginning of 2nd crack
-~30ml fresh water (filtered) of ~95°C

Also required: Espresso Machine

Procedure:
-Grind beans into filter, distribute carefully (Stockfleth or Schomer to taste), tamp.
-Flush to desired temperature
-Put filter into portafilter, lock PF into grouphead, activate pump or raise or lower lever (depending on machine type)
-Pull (deactivate pump or stup pulling at the first signs of blonding) 

Enjoy...

Can also be served as macchiato with a tablespoon of milk (frothed to microfoam)...


----------



## e.Blackstar

baragund said:


> Blackstar, one pretty important point I forgot with the waffle recipe:
> 
> After you prepare the batter, let it sit for *one hour* before you pour it into the waffle iron. The hour lets the alcohol and yeast in the beer make the waffle fluffy.



Will do.


----------



## Halasían

baragund said:


> Here's another breakfast thing. The kids demolish these like you wouldn't believe!
> 
> Green Dragon Waffles
> 
> 2 cups flour, preferably unbleached
> 3 tblsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 2 eggs
> 1 tsp vanilla extract (REAL stuff, none of that artificial junk!)
> 1 12 oz. bottle of beer (Yes, I'm serious. I happen to prefer a full bodied beer like Sam Adams if you're in the USA or, um, Bass Ale if you're in England.)
> 6 tblsp melted butter (Not too hot!)
> 
> Optional:
> 1 tbsp orange juice
> 1 1/2 tsp grated orange rind
> 
> Combine the dry ingredients. Add the eggs, vanilla, optional orange and beer, and beat together. Slowly add the butter and beat until you get rid of all of the lumps.
> 
> The batter should be thinner than pancake batter. If it's too thick, add milk (buttermilk if you have it) a little at a time until it's thinned out enough to make sure it spreads over the entire waffle iron.
> 
> *Important Point:* Let the batter sit for at least an hour before you cook. That gives the alcohol and yeast in the beer time to make the batter light and fluffy.
> 
> Cook as usual in a good quality waffle iron. Serve with syrup, preserves or just powdered sugar.


Now this sounds like a worthy recipe!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

My wife and I were watching a show called "Your L.A." just now, it's a half-hour daily show that features three different interesting places to go in L.A. each day.

Today they featured Pink's Hot Dogs on La Brea just above Melrose Boulevard, which is about a mile from us.

Pink's is a Los Angeles institution: it's a family operated hot dog stand that's been in business for over 65 years. Over the years, Angelenos have, for reasons unfathomable to me, made it one of THE PLACES TO BE. The hot dogs are indeed prepared very well. HOWEVER — Pink's is a State of Mind. You see it in commercials. Movie stars send their limousines there to get cases of dogs (called in advance). Famous People go there at all hours of the day and night (it's open until 2 AM). There is a LONG line out at lunchtime every single day. It has the same kind of draw that Mann's Chinese Theater has: everyone wants to say they've been to the Chinese and stepped on the movies stars' footprints — and everyone wants to say that they've had a hot dog at Pink's. Why do I go on about this?

Tonight on the show, they did a piece on Pink's, and they showed a LORD OF THE RINGS hot dog! It's a dog that they have on the bun skewering onion rings! I laughed like hell when I saw that!

Anyway, their website is a fun thing to explore, and it will give you much more of the flavor of the place than I can do in words.

Enjoy! ** munch munch munch**

Barley
• Wow, they have the Internet on computers now! —_Homer Simpson_


----------

